# Trigg style ribs



## abchristy (Jan 31, 2010)

Had to try these. They are really good.


----------



## grillin_all_day (Jan 31, 2010)

Lookin really good! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





How was the weather there compared to Dayton, OH (1.5 hrs away roughly)?  It was 24* w/ a windchill of 12* while doing my smoke a little bit ago.


----------



## rbranstner (Jan 31, 2010)

So what was your recipe if you care to share???


----------



## abchristy (Jan 31, 2010)

About the same here.


----------



## abchristy (Jan 31, 2010)

It was from the show BBQ Pitmasters. Parkay, brown sugar, & honey applied when you wrap them.


----------



## rbranstner (Jan 31, 2010)

Oh ok yea I am going to try that tomorrow on my ribs I thought you maybe found an in depth recipe. How did you like the Parkay on there? That still just seems strange to me.


----------



## fire it up (Jan 31, 2010)

Those are some thick ribs, very nice!
Gonna give it a try though the ribs I get around here can be hit or miss on quality.


----------



## chisoxjim (Jan 31, 2010)

who is trigg?


----------



## the dude abides (Jan 31, 2010)

I've been waiting for somebody to post some of these.  Great job.  I only wished you'd have taken some more pictures as you put them together.







 for trying something new.


----------



## lowandslowbbq (Jan 31, 2010)

I think he also mentioned that he used tiger sauce also.


----------



## rbranstner (Jan 31, 2010)

Well I have not watched the BBQ Pitmasters yet this week but I am about to go watch it in a few minutes so I can see the Trigg ribs. One question do you think the butter needs to be parkay? I don't have any right now and I am doing ribs this afternoon. Should I go get some parkay or do you think other butter will work?


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 31, 2010)

Is it the pitmaster Johnny Trigg. Now he really seems down to earth and really someone there that you could just walk up to and he would maybe share some smoking styles and maybe even a trick or two. One of the only gys on that show that I would like to meat. Now as for your ribs they look awesome and I see you didn't trim them I like that the most.


----------



## bottomline (Jan 31, 2010)

They look excellent. Great job.


----------



## tn_bbq (Jan 31, 2010)

Just some guy that's won over half a million on the circuit.Johnny Trigg – BBQ Pitmaster Of Smokin’ Triggers |  |     *Johnny Trigg – BBQ Pitmaster Of Smokin’ Triggers*


*By: *
*About the Author*
I– BBQ Pitmaster Of Smokin’ Triggers
 Johnny Trigg has been cooking barbecue, and winning, for some years now. Infact, so far he has managed to bag over $550,000 dollars in prize money as he has worked his way through a myriad of BBQ events while claiming a whole slew of titles along the way.Featured in the TV show BBQ Pitmasters that has aired over the last few weeks on TLC, Johnny has been fortunate enough to escape a great deal of anguish that the other competitors have (see the power outage that affected Lee Ann Whippens rottiserie).Alvarado born Texan, Johnny Trigg is well known for his top quality ribs, winning solid placements in events, and was named Grand Champion in the 15th annual Pork Checkoff-sponsored Great Pork BarbeQlossalTM way back in 2002.At the time, his winning team, Smokin Triggers, earned cash and prizes including the grand prize of $5,000 and a Kingfisher Kooker valued at $1,700.Things have only move onward and upward for Trigg since then, as he also won the Jack Daniel’s Championship in 2000 and 2003 and so far, has taken over 40 Grand Championships nationwide.Much like Tuffy Stone, the relatively laid-back Trigg who is often called "The Grandfather of BBQ", favors the use of a 26" offset Jamie Geer built Jambo Pit that he has used with great success since he started competing seriously over a decade ago.


----------



## acemakr (Jan 31, 2010)

Johnny Trigg


----------



## codymcgee (Feb 3, 2010)

i tried these tonight without the tiger sauce because i couldn't find it anywhere..did some spares 3-2-1 style and man were they good. i should have gone lighter with the honey because they were almost too sweet.


----------



## denver dave (Feb 3, 2010)

Looks pretty darn good to me. I'd eat them.


----------

